# Logiciels similaires a mobizen pour IOS



## TREBARIAN (31 Mai 2017)

Salut tout le monde. J’ai une envie folle d’utiliser les applications qui sont sur mon IPad, à travers l’ordinateur. 
J’ai regardé le site de Mobizen, et seulement la version professionnelle permet d’afficher l’écran d’un appareil *ET* d’interagir sur l’appareil avec la souris, or il faut payer pour l'avoir. 
Je cherche d’autres logiciels similaires à Mobizen et qui sont préférablement gratuits. 
En espérant avoir des réponses le plus tôt possible, merci beaucoup.


----------



## Gwen (1 Juin 2017)

Si ce logiciel te convient, pourquoi ne pas le payer et forcément chercher une version gratuite qui peut-être n'existe pas ?

Sinon, voilà une idée de développement, ta contribution au logiciel libre sera grandement appréciée.


----------

